# Neues IPhone ???



## Blinded (30. Dezember 2008)

Hey
soll demnächst vielleicht ein neues iphone erscheinen weiß jemand darüber etwas?
sonnst würde ich mir morgen das iphone 3g bestellen.


----------



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2008)

Es soll ein neues raus kommen mit ner besseren Kamera und mehr speicher auffer Platte.
Anfang 2009 solls glaub ich kommen.


----------



## Blinded (31. Dezember 2008)

woher hast die info?


----------



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2008)

Blinded schrieb:


> woher hast die info?


Galub Ferhnsehen bin aber nich sicher.

Guck nochmal nach.


----------



## Blinded (31. Dezember 2008)

wo schaust du nach?

EDIT: 
was gefunden
http://www.iphone-blog.eu/2008/08/04/apple-iphone-nano-zu-weihnachten/
wusste doch das ich etwas von iphone nano gehört habe

EDIT:
http://www.mobilfunk-weblog.de/?x=entry:entry081216-090720

finde immer mehr^^


----------



## Uziflator (31. Dezember 2008)

hier zum beispiel Internet Briefing Blog / Kein neues iPhone zur MacWorld

Das G4 solls heißen.

Bald neues iPhone mit 128 Gigabyte Speicher und zwei Kameras?

Neues iPhone-Modell im Anflug - InfoWeek.ch

Offenbar neues iPhone mit Fünf Megapixel Kamera gesichtet

Mehr hab ich jetz nich gefunden.

Ps: immer schön aufs datum achten.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Dezember 2008)

128 Gigabyte? 
Ne, das ist ja wie Weihnachten.. 

Wenn das stimmt, und es dazu noch eine 5MP-Kamera hat, und dazu noch die Vertragspreise gesenkt werden, dann hol ich mir das.


----------



## Biosman (31. Dezember 2008)

OK das neue IPhone scheint meiner endlich würdig zu sein *G* dann muss ich mir für 2009 wohl doch nen neuen Vertrag machen 

Freu mich schon wenn T-com das endlich hat


----------



## Blinded (31. Dezember 2008)

joa sogar vorne ne 3MP Cam
und hinten 5MP 
dann werde ich wohl doch warten


----------



## xTc (31. Dezember 2008)

> Was an den Gerüchten um den iPhone 3G - Nachfolger dran ist, dass könnte sich bereits auf der “Macworld Conference & Expo” am *05.01.2009* zeigen, die dann von Apple selbst eröffnet wird.



Spätestens dann wissen wir, wann ein neues iPhone kommt. Ich selbst habe ein 3G und bin damit voll zufrieden.

Klar, die Kosten schrecken den ein oder anderen gleich ab, aber wenn man sich das Angebot genauer anschaut, bekommt man echt was für's Geld.

Ich sag nur überall mobil surfen usw.... 



Gruß


----------



## Blinded (31. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin im ersten lj
und will es mir leisten ist einfach vll krass nur soll ich jetzt warten und mir das 4g kaufen oder doch jetzt das 3g
das 4g wird ja auch nicht viel mehr kosten ne hunni mehr oder weniger
spielt keine rolle


----------



## xTc (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir jetzt das 3G holen.

Apple gibt auf der _Macworld Conference & Expo_ ja erst bekannt, ob und vorallem wann es ein weiteres iPhone geben wird.

Ich rechne mal nicht damit, das es Anfang des Jahres sein wird, denn das 3G ist noch garnicht so alt.  Ich denke eher, wenn ein neues kommt, dann erst in Q3/Q4 2009. 


Gruß


----------



## Blinded (31. Dezember 2008)

ja der vertrag läuft ja 2 jahre
und kann ich wenn jetzt das neue raus kommt einfach sagen ich will 
das iphone3g mit 4g eintauschen?


----------



## gdfan (31. Dezember 2008)

Nein, denke ich. Da wären die ja schön doof das alte Iphone zu kaufen. Was sollen die damit??


----------



## rebel4life (31. Dezember 2008)

Das iPhone ist zwar ganz nett, aber die Konstruktion ist absolut bescheiden, wenn es runterfällt dann ist das Display in einer Ecke sofort kaputt, diese ist jedoch die wichtigste am ganzen Gerät. Von einem Arbeitskollegen der Bruder repariert Handys und der hat kurz nach der Herausgabe schon wieder einen rießen Stapel an iPhone 3Gs da, obwohl es ja eigentlich erst seit kurzem verfügbar war. Sowas nenn ich dann schon "sehr" robust...

Kauf lieber ein Handy eines anderen Herstellers, die halten mehr aus.


----------



## Blinded (31. Dezember 2008)

ne iphone ist geil^^


----------



## push@max (1. Januar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich sag nur überall mobil surfen usw....



Das ist auch ein kleiner Traum von mir, mobil surfen zu können...manchmal braucht man das Internet unterwegs halt.

Sind die Preise für eine mobile Internetflat den mittlerweile akzeptabel geworden?


----------



## rebel4life (1. Januar 2009)

Man kann man mit rund 20€ monatlich rechnen sofern man Student, Schüler bzw. Azubi ist oder wenn man das nicht ist, dann werdens 25€ bei O² wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## xTc (1. Januar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein kleiner Traum von mir, mobil surfen zu können...manchmal braucht man das Internet unterwegs halt.
> 
> Sind die Preise für eine mobile Internetflat den mittlerweile akzeptabel geworden?



Du hast _quasi_ ne Flatrate. Jeder Tarif verfügt über ein Transfervolumen von xxxMB. Innerhalb des Volumens surfst du mit bis zu 7MBit.

Wenn das Volumen verbraucht ist, surfst du nur mit 64kbits. Das Volumen reicht dicke zum sufen. Zumindest kommte ich damit ohne Probleme aus.


Gruß


----------



## Blinded (1. Januar 2009)

wenn hohle ich mir den complete m tarif


----------



## push@max (1. Januar 2009)

Das IPhone 4G oder wie es auch heißen wird, würde mich schon interessieren, allerdings ist der Preis für das Handy sehr hoch...da zahlt man auch für den kleinen abgebissenen Apfel auf der Schale.


----------



## Falk (1. Januar 2009)

Ich hab ein Iphone 3G in Kombination mit Business S (keine Grundgebühr) und einem 300 MB Datenpaket für HSDPA (irgendwas bei 17€ rum) - damit komm ich gut über die Runden, zumal es ja auch oft ein Wlan gibt, was man nutzen kann. Vorteil bei meiner Lösung: 4 Wochen Kündigungsfrist und keine 2 Jahre. Nachteil: ich hab am Stück 440€ auf den Tresen gelesen für das 3G (mit T-Mobile Netlock, was in meinem Fall aber egal ist).

Auf jeden Fall ist es ein spannendes Gerät, und der Safari-Browser wird im Mobilbereich eigentlich auch von nichts geschlagen.


----------



## Blinded (10. Februar 2009)

hey habe das iphone heute bekommen
em und ich weiß net ob ich das war oder vll schon war oder ganz normal ist mein iphone hatt oben wie ein loch da wo die simkarte rein kommt links was ist das?

edit:
achso kopfh. ups sry


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Februar 2009)

Blinded schrieb:


> hey habe das iphone heute bekommen
> em und ich weiß net ob ich das war oder vll schon war oder ganz normal ist mein iphone hatt oben wie ein loch da wo die simkarte rein kommt links was ist das?
> 
> edit:
> achso kopfh. ups sry



Pwned!


----------



## Blinded (12. Februar 2009)

klingt aber echt dumm 
aber habe in dem mom einfach net dran gedacht


----------



## Whoosaa (13. Februar 2009)

Kein Ding, kann jedem mal passieren.
Du kennst bestimmt Hardware-Fotos von verunstalteten Disketten-Laufwerken, in die eine Frau versucht hat, eine CD "einzuschieben"? ()
Da ist es auf jeden Fall besser nachzufragen, als irgendetwas kaputt zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## davidenine (24. März 2009)

Hab vor mir das neue IPhone zu kaufen,nachdem es nicht mehr lange dauert.Die Frage ist nur,wie teuer wird es werden??Ich schätze mal 200€.Was glaubt ihr?


----------



## Uziflator (24. März 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> Hab vor mir das neue IPhone zu kaufen,nachdem es nicht mehr lange dauert.Die Frage ist nur,wie teuer wird es werden??Ich schätze mal 200€.Was glaubt ihr?



Ne, eher min. 500 Euro!


----------



## Oidawas (24. März 2009)

Ich denke auch, es wird ein relativ hoher Preis werden, da das 3g immer noch einen hohen Preis hat.
Aber aufgrund der guten Verbesserung würde ich auch lieber das "4g" als das 3g holen, weil beim 3 g Meiner Meinung nach die Kamera nicht soo gut ist.
Auf Seite 2 oder so....meinte jamand wenne s runterfällt, dann ist ist direkt das Display kaput...naja Hab mal nen Test gesehen, der Kerl hat das in Seine Kellogs, in Wasser , paar mal aufn Boden geschmissen^^,.....funktionierte immer noch, hatte zwar einen Riss im Display, war aber noch voll Funktionsbereit...(such ich nochmal das Vid.)
Würde aufjedenfall die Neuigkeiten zum 4g verfolgen....
lg


----------



## davidenine (24. März 2009)

In Österreich kostet das aktuelle 3G 8 GB jetzt 99€ mit Vertrag(Bei größerem Tarif sogar nur 1€)Ich würde das Iphone auch nur mit Vertrag kaufen,da ich dann Services nutzen kann,die es bei Prepaid nicht gibt(Mobile Internet,Visual Voicemail..!)


----------



## Oidawas (24. März 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> In Österreich kostet das aktuelle 3G 8 GB jetzt 99€ mit Vertrag(Bei größerem Tarif sogar nur 1€)Ich würde das Iphone auch nur mit Vertrag kaufen,da ich dann Services nutzen kann,die es bei Prepaid nicht gibt(Mobile Internet,Visual Voicemail..!)




Ja klar, das stimmt aufjedenfall, naja für einen Schüler ist so etwas aber schwer zu finanzieren


----------



## davidenine (24. März 2009)

Bist du Schüler?Die Tarife sind in Deutschland auch teuerer als bei uns.In D gibts ja keine Freiminuten,soviel ich weiss.(Oder erst ab einem hohen Tarif)


----------



## Oidawas (25. März 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> Bist du Schüler?Die Tarife sind in Deutschland auch teuerer als bei uns.In D gibts ja keine Freiminuten,soviel ich weiss.(Oder erst ab einem hohen Tarif)



Jo, sozusagen. Ja das ist halt auch nen mist...Naja denke sowas lohnt sich halt wenn man ein festes Einkommen hat...weil die Funktionen die man mit einem Tarif bekommt , sind ja echt klasse so...
Naja, ich werd das mal verfolgen, aber ich denke schon das das neue Iphone viele Menschen reitzen wird..^^


----------



## davidenine (25. März 2009)

Stimmt,ganz billig ist der Tarif nicht.Aber Mobiles Internet kostet halt was,dafür hat man so gut wie überall Internetzugang.Ich freue mich auch schon auf das neue IPhone,leider dauert es noch etwas bis Juni.Ich hoffe das IPhone wird nich zu teuer(Brauch keine 2te Cam)und bietet sinnvolle Verbesserungen(Bessere Auflösung,schnellere Hardware,Mehr Speicher)


----------



## Nostrasus (25. März 2009)

sobald das neue iphone rauskommt, wart lieber dann so 2-3 monaten dann gibts wieder besseres tarif und das handy wird auch bissl billiger.ich hab nen iphone (1. E) und die hab ich erst nach 3 moanten gekauft und da ist von 500 auf 110  euro runtergestiegn, also besser warten.

übrigens gibt eigentlich nen bild von den neuen iphone?


----------



## davidenine (25. März 2009)

Ich denke nicht das sich bei den Preisen so schnell was ändern wird.Beim 3G ist das ja auch erst nach 5-6 Monaten passiert.Bilder vom neuen Iphone gibt es erst im Juni nach der Vorstellung.Bis jetzt gibt es viele Fake Bilder.Apple gibt vor der Vorstellung(WWDC,..)nicht Preis.Es gibt bei allen Produkten immer nur Gerüchte,die sich machmal als wahr herausstellen.


----------



## Oidawas (25. März 2009)

Naja ...aber kommt doch bald neue Os oder?...Wurde hier vorgestellt "http://www.ipodtouchfans.com/"


----------



## davidenine (25. März 2009)

Ja,zusammen mit dem neuen IPhone kommt das OS 3.0.Dauert jalt noch bis Juni.


----------



## push@max (25. März 2009)

davidenine schrieb:


> Ja,zusammen mit dem neuen IPhone kommt das OS 3.0.Dauert jalt noch bis Juni.



Das neue OS kann man aber auch für 99$ einfach updaten, hab ich gelesen.


----------



## davidenine (25. März 2009)

Wenn du Entwickler(Apps)bist,kannst du die Beta gratis runterladen.Von einem legalen Kauf um 99 Dollar weiss nichts..


----------

